# IFFGD Watch these video interviews with Dr Eammon Quigley to learn about Gut Flora, Probiotics, and Antibiotics



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIVideo Corner: Gut Flora, Probiotics and AntibioticsBacteria are germs that are normally in the gut. They are often referred to as the gut flora. Most bacteria are in the large intestine (colon). Some bacteria can cause infection; these are called pathogens. Other bacteria can be helpful. These helpful (or "good") bacteria are called probiotics. Medicines that destroy bacteria are called antibiotics.During IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to interview a leading researcher, Dr. Eamonn Quigley, on the topics of probiotics and antibiotics.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-cent...corner/gutflora


----------

